

Is SportsQuest the new Quizup? - JamesDuez
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id827048340

======
JamesDuez
Fair enough. [http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/04/sportsquest-wants-to-be-
qui...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/04/sportsquest-wants-to-be-quizup-for-
sport-with-a-few-twists/)

------
minimaxir
No, you can't ask the rhetorical linkbait question for your own startup.

[https://twitter.com/jamesduez](https://twitter.com/jamesduez)

